# Hana Modz - One Mod now avaliable!



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/6/15)

Hana One Mod now available - Going for $109.00



NEW Revolutionary All In One Mod. Smallest, Lightest DNA 40 mod.
Single and Dual battery case attachments included in the complete kit.
18650 Battery 
(not included)
LG HE2 or LG HE 4 batteries are recommended
*BATTERIES MUST BE INSTALLED POSITIVE SIDE DOWN*
Both battery case release buttons on the sides must be pressed when removing the battery case.
40 watt regulated mod
.1 incremental wattage adjustment
Dimensions: 2.7" x 1" x1.5"
510 floating connector(spring loaded)
ABS thermoplastic polymer body
OLED display provides:
*wattage, ohm, voltage, battery, 
temperature, and error messages*
Temperature Protection 
(Evolv Patented Technology)
Preheat functionality
Reverse battery protection in single battery mode
500mA micro-USB
on-board charging
(cord included)
Overcharge protection
(stops when fully charged)
Pass-thru charging functionality
3-Month Manufacturer's Warranty
*PATENT PENDING*
Have a look for yourself - https://www.hanamodz.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=91

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## deepest (8/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hana One Mod now available - Going for $109.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha i was looking at this today on the HANA site looks awesome.


----------



## Marzuq (8/6/15)

Nice spec but price is pretty steep for a dna40


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> Nice spec but price is pretty steep for a dna40


I think $100 is pretty decent


----------



## Marzuq (8/6/15)

Vapington said:


> I think $100 is pretty decent



I think each of us has our own idea of what is fair spend on a mod. To explain my comment.. I just got an ipv4 and I was comparing the spend and what u get between the two


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

Absolutely. IPV4 is very well priced. Im comparing it to the Vaporshark for instance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

That looks pretty decent...but it's no shark (looks wise) - the price is quite good IMO though 

All I don't get is the "NEW Revolutionary All In One Mod"...to me this says atty built in (like a Egrip for example). Probably something got lost in translation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deepest (8/6/15)

I think its the size of this that is the impressive part 68.5 mm x 38 mm x 25 mm a clouper mini is 77.5 mm x 36 mm x 22 mm.
Hell an 18650 batery is 65 mm long.


----------



## andro (9/6/15)

really interesting


----------

